# Ziffern in Worte



## corius (6. Nov 2006)

Hi leute könnt ihr mir sagen wo hier der Fehler ist
ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr zurück schreibt 


import java.applet.*;
import java.awt.*;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;

public class ZiffernInWorteGUI extends Applet 
{


	private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
	Button wechselDruckknopf;
	TextField eingabeTextfeld;
	TextField ergebnisTextfeld;

	public void init()
	{
		super.init();
		setLayout(null);

		setSize(600,160);
		wechselDruckknopf = new Button();
		wechselDruckknopf.setLabel("Umwandeln");
		wechselDruckknopf.setBounds(310,60,100,30);
		wechselDruckknopf.setBackground(new Color(12632256));
		add(wechselDruckknopf);


		add(new Label("Eingabe"));
		eingabeTextfeld=new TextField();
		eingabeTextfeld.setBackground(new Color(12632256));
		eingabeTextfeld.setBounds(30,60,100,30);
		add(eingabeTextfeld);


		add(new Label("Aufgabe"));
		ergebnisTextfeld=new TextField();
		ergebnisTextfeld.setBackground(new Color(12632256));
		ergebnisTextfeld.setBounds(30,120,400,30);
		add(ergebnisTextfeld);	
	}

	public void paint (Graphics g) {
		  g.drawString("Bitte eine Ziffer eingeben",30,50);
		 }

//innerre Klassen

	class AktionsAbhoerer implements ActionListener
	{
		public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent event)
		{



			String eineZahlAlsText;
			Integer i;

			String Merke= eingabeTextfeld.getText();
			i=Integer.valueOf(Merke);
			int Zahl= i.intValue();

			switch(Zahl)
			{
			case 1: eineZahlAlsText="Eins"; break;
			case 2: eineZahlAlsText="Zwei"; break;
			case 3: eineZahlAlsText="Drei"; break;
			case 4: eineZahlAlsText= "Vier"; break;
			case 5: eineZahlAlsText = "Fünf"; break;
			case 6: eineZahlAlsText= "Sechs"; break;
			case 7: eineZahlAlsText= "Sieben"; break;
			case 8: eineZahlAlsText= "Acht"; break;
			case 9: eineZahlAlsText= "Neun"; break;
			case 0: eineZahlAlsText= "Null"; break;
			default: eineZahlAlsText= "Fehlerhafte Eingabe, bitte nur eine Ziffer eingeben!!!";


			ergebnisTextfeld.setText(eineZahlAlsText);
			}

		}
	}
}


----------



## SnooP (6. Nov 2006)

zurück... 

nee - im Ernst, kannst du das mal editiren und in code-Tags einschließen, dann kann man das schöner lesen.

Schön wäre auch noch zu wissen, wo der Fehler liegt, was fürn Fehler kommt, was nicht stimmt und was das ganze mit oop zu tun hat!
Ist ja schließlich kein Ratespiel hier oder bist du Günni Jauch?


----------



## Gast (6. Nov 2006)

hat sich schon erledigt


----------



## Illuvatar (6. Nov 2006)

*closed*


----------

